# Loose stool?



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

both frogs have been healthy and happy. they are red eyed tree frogs. they have been eating and pooping like normal and i clean it up probably every other day. i use paper towels and they just hang out on the pothos and sleep so i just take the whole potted plant out and clean up then put it back in there. but last night i saw a regular poop from one of them, and a loose one from the other. its not runny or anything. just more of a "pile" instead of a "log". anything i need to worry about? or just wait and see what happens. they have been in a non permanent 30 gallon tubberwear for a while now and have seemed quite happy. their colors are bright as ever and theyve been eating tons of crickets. ive had one for 6-7 months and the other for maybe 2 months. wouldnt i have known if they had parasites by now?


Edit: i can take a picture if that will make it easier. my camera sucks though. its more of a small pile of poop instead of a long log like normal.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not familiar with RTF poops but my P tomopterna can make some nasty squishy ones.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

lol i've seen a real loose stool from one of my dart frogs, but the next one after was a lot more normal looking. i dont know what it was or what caused it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mrzoggs said:


> both frogs have been healthy and happy. they are red eyed tree frogs. they have been eating and pooping like normal and i clean it up probably every other day. i use paper towels and they just hang out on the pothos and sleep so i just take the whole potted plant out and clean up then put it back in there. but last night i saw a regular poop from one of them, and a loose one from the other. its not runny or anything. just more of a "pile" instead of a "log". anything i need to worry about? or just wait and see what happens. they have been in a non permanent 30 gallon tubberwear for a while now and have seemed quite happy. their colors are bright as ever and theyve been eating tons of crickets. ive had one for 6-7 months and the other for maybe 2 months. wouldnt i have known if they had parasites by now?
> 
> 
> Edit: i can take a picture if that will make it easier. my camera sucks though. its more of a small pile of poop instead of a long log like normal.


Unless you have been getting fecal checks done, then no, you wouldn't know if they had parasites by then or not..... Several fecals over an extended period of time will give you the best idea of what kind of parasites the frogs have.... 

Ed


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

thanks everyone. ill just keep an eye out. doesnt seem wet or anything. just like dirt looking. ill clean it out and see if i get any more.


----------

